# Software Eplan para diseño



## insomnio (Jul 22, 2007)

Buenas,

Pues me estoy pelando con el eplan 8 y tengo un problemilla, he conseguido macros de telemecanique, siemenes, omnron...., pero no consigo "ponerlas" en el programa, alguien me puede decir como se hace?

Sl2 y gracias


----------



## jos_gon (Nov 19, 2007)

Buenas tardes 


Para pegar una macro en eplan 8


Tienes la opcion de teclear la tecla "M" y se te abrira una ventana de dialogo donde vas a elegir el archivo de la macro, la seleccionas y listo 

Segunda forma lo puedes hacer desde el menu "Insert"->"Window macro"

Oye podrias decirme de donde descargaste tus macro de telemecanique y de siemens, ya que solo cuento con las macros de omron


Saludos


----------



## XAVIER PUIGREDO (Dic 19, 2008)

Buenas, no consigo encontrar los macros de omron para eplan. Alguien puede ayudarme un poco.

gracias Electronicos.


----------



## sandrobm75 (May 21, 2009)

Buenas sabe alguien si hay alguna macro para transformadores  de 3 conexiones en el primario y de 3 bobinados independientes en el secundario, me hria un gran favor, o si me pueden decir como puedo editar un simbolo, me imagino que puedo crear algun dispositivo verdad. por favor ayudenme
Les agradecere


----------



## claudiobc99 (Ago 25, 2009)

Srs... antes que nada gracias por la atención... 
estoy necesitando entregar diagramas electricos con EPLAN y desde hace algun tiempo lo he estudiado y me parece bastante práctico. pero lo que no tengo es conocimiento sobre "normas" de diseño o "estandares" que se deban seguir cuando se hacen los diagramas electricos. es por eso que quisiera saber si alguien me puede sugerir algun libro o web para revisar los estandares que se debe seguir para trabajar en EPLAN.

Espero me puedan ayudar... gracias a todos...


----------



## lokilloqwerty (Ene 14, 2010)

http://www.infoplc.net/Descargas/Descargas_Varios/Descargas-VARIOS.htm

En este link hay manuales para que aprendas a utilizar eplan p8, espero que aún te sirva

Adiós


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola,
En Electric P8 el standar esta ya aplicado a la propia herramienta de diseño, lo unico que tu debes seleccionar el tipo de diseño que quieres hacer,
Es decir las nomenclaturas por ejemplo de e/s de Plc´s vienen ya bajo normativa, siempre son modificables, dependiendo del Plc que utilices, si utilizas siemens, la herramienta P8 ya tiene prefijado nomenclatura, diseño de contacto, etc.
Ademas tambien te viene prefijado, por ejemplo, el tipo de cruce de lineas, las regletas, etc, todo bajo normativa, ademas, no se si actualmente ya esta disponible, existe la posibilidad de conectarte directamente a Eplan para poder bajarte; contactos, conexiones, etc; de todos los fabricantes que sean Partners de Eplan, como por ejemplo Shnaider, Siemens, Omrom, etc
Espero haberte servido de ayuda.


----------



## javier santisteban (Feb 13, 2010)

Buenas a todos, yo tambien estoy buscando macros para omron.

Gracias


----------



## javier santisteban (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola miguel, como me puedo bajar librerias de Omron, me esta costando encontrarlas.

Gracias


----------



## Miguel Carvajal Bravo (Feb 20, 2010)

En Omron debe haber librerias, si no las hay existen dos opciones, 
1. Puesdes conectar con Eplan, ellos tienen una potente base de datos y directamente te reedirigiran a las librerias que te interesen, siempre y cuando sea Partner de eplan. Pero puedes preguntarselo a ellos directamente.
2. Tambien puedes crearlas tu.

Si quieres yo te presto mi ayuda para realizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## javier santisteban (Feb 22, 2010)

Buenos días Miguel.

Contacté con Onrom directamente y me dijeron que ellos solo tenían para versiones 5 y 6, me las mandaron. Me comentaron que no habían realizado más actualizaciones. De momento he creado los componentes que necesitaba. No sé si se podrán importar estas librerías desde el P8.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## oneira (Feb 28, 2012)

al abrir la ayuda me sale esto

  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
- <html xmlns:MadCap="http://www.madcapsoftware.com/Schemas/MadCap.xsd">
- <head>
  <title>Bienvenido al sistema de ayuda de EPLAN</title> 
  <link rel="StyleSheet" media="screen, print" href="../css/epltecdoc.css" /> 
  <script language="JScript" type="text/jscript" src="MS-ITS:HelpSystem.chm::/css/expandit.js" /> 
  </head>
- <body scroll="no" onload="HideAll()">
- <div class="nscr" id="nscr">
- <p class="Small">
  Esta funcionalidad sólo está disponible en determinados niveles de ampliación. 
  <a href="ms-its:License.chm::/htm/license_k_start.htm">Información</a> 
  </p>
  <h2>Bienvenido al sistema de ayuda de EPLAN</h2> 
  </div>
- <div class="mainbody" id="mainbody">
- <p>
  <MadCap:keyword term="Ayuda:Bienvenido" /> 
  <a name="I_Sprung_auf_Anker" /> 
  Estimada usuaria, 
  <br /> 
  estimado usuario: 
  </p>
  <p>Es un placer para el equipo de EPLAN Software & Service GmbH Co. KG el poder darle la bienvenida a su círculo de usuarios.</p> 
- <p>
  Con la compra de nuestro software ha tomado una excelente decisión para el futuro. Para rentabilizar esta decisión y poder aprovechar totalmente EPLAN de la forma más rápida posible, le presentamos un sistema de ayuda en pantalla detallado en la página. Los detalles para el manejo de nuestra ayuda en pantalla los obtendrá en el párrafo " 
  <a href="ms-its:HelpSystem.chm::/htm/helpsystem_k_start.htm">Utilizar el sistema de ayuda</a> 
  ". 
  </p>
- <p>
  Antes de informarse sobre temas en el sistema de ayuda, preste atención también a nuestras 
  <a href="main_k_hinweise.htm">Indicaciones de lectura</a> 
  . 
  </p>
  </div>
  </body>
  </html>


----------



## alexito6351 (Sep 25, 2013)

Disculpen Si alguien sabe como y donde descargar El software EPLAN para diseño de planos electricos les quedaria muy agradecido.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 25, 2013)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=82ZDUvTYC_Wo4AOD54GgDg


----------



## markos044 (Oct 14, 2015)

Buenas tardes,

tengo un problema a la hora de imprimir en PDF los formularios 'Plano de conexiones de bornes'. Todas las imágenes de los bornes se imprimen en negro quedando una sombra en lugar de una imagen detallada. ¿Alguien sabe a que puede ser debido? ¿cómo puedo resolverlo?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Costantini (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola gente, bendiciones!! Soy nuevo en este foro y me he registrado para encontrar una solución. En el trabajo hago planos Eléctricos y uso el EPLAN Electric P8. Contamos con una impresora Phoenix Contact CMS- THERMO S1. El tema es que soy nuevo en mi puesto de hacer planos y estoy tratando de mejorarlos dia a dia. Actualmente a la hora de imprimir las etiquetas para los cables las debemos cargar a mano, una por una y luego imprimirlas. Me han dicho que se pueden cargar automáticamente pero no encuentro ningún lugar donde explique los pasos a seguir o que debo tener para lograrlo. Si alguien me puede explicar o decirme donde puedo leerlo me serviría de mucha ayuda. mi idea es utilizar la mayor cantidad de funciones de EPLAN... muchas gracias!!  ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2016)

Has probado buscando en google algo como "eplan tutorial" ????


----------



## altuve (Nov 12, 2020)

Saludos amigos de EPLAN. He creado un símbolo en la biblioteca de EPLAN (no es el primero que hago, pero si la primera vez que me sucede ésto) y no aparece a la hora de insertarlo. Puedo abrirlo y editarlo, pero si quiero insertarlo en la hoja de trabajo no aparece. Alguien que me de una idea por_fa*vor*.  Gracias!!


----------



## Dgonca (Jun 30, 2022)

Buenas*. ¿A*lguien ha tenido problemas para salvaguardar proyectos  en Eplan?
Gracias*.*


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2022)

Me apuesto un café a que es problema de licencias


----------



## Dgonca (Jul 1, 2022)

Hola altuve, intenta volver a cargar la biblioteca de símbolos donde hayas guardado el símbolo y dale a actualizar icono II, a mí me pasa y con esto lo reconoce.
Error al salvaguardar proyecto, da error al reorganizar, alguien sabe porqué puede ser?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2022)

¿Habéis preguntado al soporte técnico?
Es lo primero que haría yo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 4, 2022)

Es legal o pirata?


----------



## Norm_01 (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola , disculpen alguien sabe como editar un articulo en EPlan P8 2.9 ?
seria de mucha ayuda ,gracias


----------

